# Wyndham = high pressure sales



## Bungobird (Jun 5, 2012)

My parents age 90 went to their Wyndham timeshare and inspite of my warning NOT to go any sales meetings...they got pounded for 5 hours into signing away $20,000. I am furious! They did not say anything to me until after the 7 day so the contract is binding. They said they were told that if they did not spend this $20,000 they would not be able to rent, sell or pass their timeshare onto others.  
We own in the Marriott system and what a difference. No high pressure.  I will totally avoid the use of any Wyndham property.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your parent's troubles. Sadly, you are not the first to post this type of story and undoubtedly, not the last. You should write a letter to the state AG and to Wyndham. It sounds like they took advantage of elderly people by lying to them and that's exactly how I would present it. Make sure to mention their BBB "F" rating. They may rescind the contract if you try hard enough.


----------



## Hobo1 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Elder Law*

You did not mention the state where your parents reside or where the TS is located in. However, many states have laws to protect elder citizens from pressure tactics as you describe.

Five hours is abusive and for parents their age it should be criminal.

You should investigate with your attorney generals office or consult an elder law attorney.

Good luck.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2012)

+1 on filing a complaint with the AG in both the state where the parents reside and (if different) the state where the sale occurred. It is ridiculous to sell real estate (TS is real estate) to people 90 years old!

I also recommend filing with the states' offices on aging. This is elder abuse! I would tell Wyndham's sales offices where this occurred that the local officials had (or would be) notified as well as the TV and newspaper outlets. And do it!

I truly believe that pressure can be brought to bear and the sale can be rescinded. They may bluster that the rescission period had passed, but I think a threat of lawsuit will back them down.

Another thought... Did they finance this or pay cash? If financed, they may not lose much by simply not paying. It goes against the moral fiber of most seniors, but at 90, how much does a person need a great credit rating?

We wish you and your parents well. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 5, 2012)

Agree with prior posts. Elder abuse laws should apply.

Contact local TV trouble shooter.

Try shelly.griessel@wyn.com,  think VP owner relations 

At 90 will probably  not be  financing anything so dispute credit  card and do not pay. If still driving  and need a new car buy today or simply have you co-sign.

Not sure how they  even toured. Most  qualiification specs  say one party must be under 72, 68, 65, whatever.  Generally when we do  sales pitch it is with GF as single female as I am too old(and nasty) to qualify.

Gives new meaning to liar,  scammer, weassel  and pushing envelope.


----------



## Bungobird (Jun 8, 2012)

The timeshare is in Myrtle Beach and they live in Maryland.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 8, 2012)

this is deplorable!  they usually ignore us when we go to wyndham, i thought bsecause we are over 65.


----------



## retailman (Jun 8, 2012)

I did not think they even toured people over 75. You need to send copies to
AARP. Let them get involed by puting an allert in there newsletter.


----------



## ledaga (Jun 8, 2012)

Write letters to the major 3 network tv groups and AARP as well as your senators or representatives.  Get it on all national news programs available.  Make Wyndham weasels sweat.  Wyndham will probably reverse it.  It is highly illegal.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 8, 2012)

retailman said:


> I did not think they even toured people over 75. You need to send copies to
> AARP. Let them get involed by puting an allert in there newsletter.



They won't tour me  by self  as I am over 70!

Applaud your suggestion to get AARP involved. As I recall average purchaser age was mid fifties, this would involve hundreds of thousands of AARP members. And potentially millions as ARDA says  only about 10% of "eligible" (not defined) prospects own a time  share!

With the Wyndham first day incentive must buy now  obviously no  time to check with "BBB"  and find  "F" rating.

But with Discovery/sampler guy offering to freeze  today's best  deal, give a free week for next year and apply  $99 down and $199 a month to  purchase price proves someone is lying.


----------

